# indo dat



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

indo dat fat healthy. eats pellets almost any.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice stable indo!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice fillets, I mean Indo dat:bigsmile:


----------

